# More Dooby!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is Dooby last night in front of the tv.


Just having a Dooby snack!











Looking pretty!











She sat on my toe for over an hour!!! (Please excuse podgy feet!!)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehehe, she's such a cutie!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww so cute. At lease dooby is eating his veggies


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

what a cutie with the messy face


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

Dooby is cute!! 

Question - How did you come up with the name?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

A-n-M said:


> Question - How did you come up with the name?


My guess was that it rhymes with Scooby, and Scooby was the budgie she gave to Dooby's breeder so she could have more space and friends. Is that close Plukie?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes.....almost spot on Bea!!!

This is what happened. I had a song going around in my head for ages and couldn't remember the words to it, so I kept singing...Scooby dooby doo doo doo...etc. etc. You get the idea, so Scooby was named because of the song, then when I got Dooby.......it just sort of fitted in place. Darryl has a rabbit called Ruby, so now we have Ruby, Dooby and Boy!!! Oh yeah, and Tigger, Ziggy and Jazz, the guinea pigs. LOL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I am glad you explained that....LOL I was wondering where the name dooby came from as well


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Names that rhyme. We had names that go together for the tiels. Hugs and kisses and then she was slush. Sadly kisses didn't make it. Oreo and cookie is cute aswell lol. Or peanut and butter lol.


----------

